# via VBS Mail mit Anhang senden und Anhang anschl. löschen



## amn.ssy (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

da ich nicht gerade der Codekünstler bin und auch meine Suche in diesem Forum nicht zum Erfolg führte hier meine Frage und bisheriger Code an euch:

Wie kann ich via VBS eine Mail mit Anhang senden (mit dem jeweils vorhandenen Client) und den Anhang anschl. gleich löschen?

Die Ausgangssituation besteht darin, daß in der Firma Teamviewer-Manager an MSSQL angebunden ist, von Unterwegs oder von zu Hause aus die Daten lokal gespeichert werden (lokale DB bzw. Connections.txt).
Zum Abgleich der Verbindungsdaten auf dem SQL-Server wird von jedem Mitarbeiter wöchentlich die Connections.txt zum Import benötigt.
Das versenden dieser Datei soll so einfach wie möglich abgehandelt werden.
Programm ausführen und fertig ...


```
Dim fso, file
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set file = fso.GetFile(%Appdata%"TeamViewer\Connections.txt")
	Set objMessage = CreateObject("CDO.Message") 
	objMessage.Subject = "TV-Connections Name" 
	objMessage.From = "name@firma.de" 
	objMessage.To = "name@firma.de" 
	objMessage.TextBody = "Teamviewer Verbindungsdaten" 
	objMessage.AddAttachment file
	objMessage.Send
file.Delete
set file = nothing
set fso = nothing
```

Aktuell wird "objMessage.Send" angemeckert: "Der SendUsing-Konfigwert ist ungültig."
Weiter möchte ich mir den langen String zum Roamingverzeichnis ersparen, da erscheint mir die Pathvariable %appdata% flexibler - oder? Kann ich beim AddAtt. dann auch auf file verweisen?

Danke im voraus

_opiWahn_


----------



## deepthroat (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Schau mal hier: http://www.w3schools.com/asp/asp_send_email.asp

Und hier: http://www.windowsitpro.com/article...do-i-use-an-environment-variable-in-vbscript-

Von Suchmaschinen hälst du wohl nichts? :suspekt:

Gruß


----------

